# colonoscopy at age 21 ... need help/advice



## SoAnnoying (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey guys... i am a 21 year old college student with IBS-D.... or that's what they think at least.My symptoms began 4 years ago and have gotten progressively worse. I have good faith in my doctor, b/c he has not turned on me at all and continues to help me find out what, if anything, is wrong.I have been through numerous tests so far. First was an upper endoscopy. That was tested for celiac's and was done on me b/c certain blood tests of mine were a little screwy. Then i had a barium chalk swallow (not sure of the technical name for it)... however, in this test, they couldn't find my ileum. Hard to believe that it's like 11 feet long and they couldn't find it.. but it was really far back in my pelvis or soemthing like that. Then i had a CT scan to get a better look. All the tests came back neg. so far, yet i still feel frustrated. My doctor really wants to rule out chron's, so therefore i need a colonoscopy. I'm at such a young age though...What can i do? I need some advice b/c ibs is ruining my life....


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

HI, for peace of mind maybe a colonscopy is a good idea. It really isn't anything to worry about. You do a prep the day before involving laxatives which isnt pleasant but its only a day. Your under sedation so you dont feel anything and its really fine and it is the one conclusive way to see exactly what is going on. I truley understand the frustration but rather make sure it is only IBS then you can work on how to minimise the symtoms. Good luck


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

hey there- I'm 24 and just went through all that ####- barium enema, colonoscopy, endoscopy, you name it! The nurses were all commenting on how young I was! Of course I LOOK about 17!







The prep is not fun- grab a book and sit on the potty all night! But all in all it's not bad and you'll feel better knowing if anything is really going on or not!Email if you want to! Good luck!


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm 21 also and have been going through stomach troubles for 2 years now. I know how horrible it is to have at this age. I can't even go out with my friends half the time now. I have had everyone done from a colonoscopy,endoscopy, xrayx,ct scans, celiac testing to trying to avoid things like lactose. My celiac tests too were off the charts but the biopsy was negative and a month and a half strict diet didnt help. I've been reading up on parasites and c. diff and other things they test with the 3 stool sample test. I talked to my doctor and he definetly thought it was a good idea to get this done. Especially since you have IBS-D you need to have this done. Check out this site, it has been a great help to me. http://bara.idx.com.au/info/parasite/parasite_home.htm. As I am waiting for my stool tests I am also trying a fructose free diet which seems to maybe be helping. Some people are intolerant to fructose like some people are intolerant to lactose. Its worth a try


----------



## firedancer (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Kellina, I was reading your post and i just that it was very interesting that we seem to have a lot in common. I am 24 as well and no one believes that i am a day over 17. I have been through many of the tests as well. endoscopy, small bowel follow through, upper and lower gi series, blood test, abdominal and pelvic c/t, and march i am having a colonoscopy. When i had my gallblader removed everyone commented that i was so young to have that done. I also noticed your phish quote. I love phish. Only saw them in concert once though. I am a huge dave Matthews band. Anyway just thought it was cool that we seemed to have a lot in common.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

hey firedancer! Yeah Phish rules- sadly, I've never seen them in concert! My BF has about 35 times!







Glad they're back together! Yeah all the nurses were seriously laughing that I was so young to have all this! I even got to describe my colonoscopy to my Dad (who's 50) 'cause he's getting one soon! Of course, mine hurt like HELL, so that wasn't cool.







I wondered if all this might be gallbladder- that's the one thing I haven't been tested for- what are the symptoms with that exactly?? I was so sure I had a celiac problem- my Grandpa and mother both do! ARGH!Well- I'm off to work! Have a great day you young IBS sufferers!


----------



## SoAnnoying (Jul 9, 2002)

hey thanks guys... my colonoscopy is tomorrow morning and i took the saline laxative a few hours ago. This post will be the longest i've been off the bowl so far. The directions claim to have a BM 30 min-6 hours after ingesting... however.. as usual with my quick stomach, it only took 12 minutes for the runs to begin. My parents decided to time it just for fun. So we all got a little chuckle over it.I am a little bit nervous about tomorrow. But after reading everyone's responses i'm glad to know i am not alone out there getting all of this done so young. I fear 2 things for tomorrow: 1) finding out i have something bad wrong with me and 2)finding out nothing is wrong at all... where to go from there!??!Can anyone else relate.... Wish me luck.....


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

Good Luck today!







That first meal afterwards is heaven- I have low blood sugar, so not eating kills me! I was so weak! I too almost wanted something to be wrong with me! My doctor said most people do- you WANT a reason for all this pain! But my doc reassured me that it's a GOOD thing not to have a "real" problem. We talked afterwards and told me to try Librax 3 x's a day and eat a lotta fiber and excercise! SO good luck and I hope the results come out okay!


----------



## firedancer (Mar 4, 2002)

Kellina,How long have you been taking librax. I started taking it like a week ago. Although i don't know why i am taking it. My symptoms are constipation, abdominal distention, and abdominal pain. What are you symptoms? is it helping? isn't librax more for the opposite of constipation?


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah my symptoms are bloated tummy, pain, cramping, constipation most days, diarrhea when I'm nervous or just for no reason! Like when you eat dinner and 5 min. later you're passing out in the bathroom when Explosive D! My fave!The Librax is an anti-spasmotic (cramps) and anti-anxiety (calm that tummy!) It's helped so far.I had to inc. my fiber though as it can cause C.Have a good day everyone!


----------

